# Cricket .22 rifle opinions.



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

My grandson will be 10 soon. His dad has bought him a Cricket for his birthday. I have never handled one. Is this a good quality rifle for a 10 year old? I'm thinking he may outgrow it soon. What do you think gentleman?


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

He may outgrow it quick, but it isn't a bad little gun. I picked one up for my son, who is now nine, and he loves it! I would recommend it to anyone.

He took his first squirrel with it last season.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

i think he's going to have fun trying to find ammunition lol. seriously though i think .22s are ageless. people love shooting them their entire lives so i think he will enjoy it


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

It's a very simplistic single shot rifle mounted in a very small stock. 
It makes a great first rifle and can be handed down to future generations.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

IGbullshark said:


> i think he's going to have fun trying to find ammunition lol. seriously though i think .22s are ageless. people love shooting them their entire lives so i think he will enjoy it


 Papaw has the ammo covered. They called today asking where they could find some. His mom had no luck. I have an ammo can full of it.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

7thcorpsFA said:


> Papaw has the ammo covered. They called today asking where they could find some. His mom had no luck. I have an ammo can full of it.


he's one lucky grandchild! that stuff is worth its weight in gold right now!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I was looking at that when I first started 4 1/2 years ago. seems to be a great rifle. I guess the reason I didn't get it is because I was big for my age and I wore men sized clothing as a kid.
I handled one and it is EXTREMELY small and light. scary light. but I guess it for the kids.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Just talked to my son. He ordered a laminated stock Cricket. Papaw went to the Cricket site and will be ordering a Cricket scope, logo camo case and logo leather strap. He is my only grandson and spoiled rotten.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

It's a great rifle and my Grandson loves his. There is an option to put a longer stock on it as he grows.

Just do not try discussing targets with him. He mentioned that he went shooting with," my Dad". I asked him what was he shooting, meaning the targets. His reply was, "PaPa you're silly. You know that my gun shoots bullets."

PS:
We bought 4 bricks as gifts before the election.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

FISNFOOL said:


> It's a great rifle and my Grandson loves his. There is an option to put a longer stock on it as he grows.
> 
> Just do not try discussing targets with him. He mentioned that he went shooting with," my Dad". I asked him what was he shooting, meaning the targets. His reply was, "PaPa you're silly. You know that my gun shoots bullets."
> 
> ...


 Thanks! That's great news about the stock upgrade. I bought him some zoombie targets that are like shoot-n-see targets. He'll have fun killin monsters!


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't own one, but I know several guys that have purchased them for their kids AND when they're not using it, they take it **** hunting. It's small size, light weight and good accuracy makes it the perfect carry rifle for **** hunting. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I agree, have one for my son. It's surprisingly accurate. We buy balloons full of helium and set them up in fields out to 100 yards. He has no problem popping them with it.

Also has a unique "locking" feature...comes with a key and you can lock the action so it cannot fire. 

Very satisfied with it Bob!


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> I agree, have one for my son. It's surprisingly accurate. We buy balloons full of helium and set them up in fields out to 100 yards. He has no problem popping them with it.
> 
> Also has a unique "locking" feature...comes with a key and you can lock the action so it cannot fire.
> 
> Very satisfied with it Bob!


 Thanks Seth!


----------

